# Venice Charter



## lulurage (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone fished with Voodoo Fishing out of Venice? I want to go with 6 guys so a 42' is ideal.
Any and all recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

We fished 6 on Captain Eddies Twin Vee. It was comfortable for us to do so. Tuna was the target though


----------

